# what computer?



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

We are looking into finally upgrading our old computer. Just wanted to see what everyone else was using and if they are happy with it. I'm looking at sticking with windows 7 as the 1 time i used 8 I hated it. Am i wrong ? does it get better after a while? Seems to me it is a glorified tablet. This comp will be for work purposes only. Thoughts,comments?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> . . . I'm looking at sticking with windows 7 as the 1 time i used 8 I hated it. Am i wrong ? . . .


You are 110% correct!
I "downgraded" to Win 7 Pro on all my office computers, and Win 7 on my laptop! Was worth it at any cost.

BTW, I would run all Macs if vendor+ was compatible.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

we just bought a couple new HP computer. They came with Win 8. I'm usually a Dell guy. This is my first HP and Win8. So far, the computers are OK. Win 8 SUCKS! My people are not happy with it. The couple of times I've tried to use it (I still have Win 7 on my desktop) I wasn't pleased with the function of Win 8. But, we're working through the difficulties. 

My suggestion, stay with Win 7 if you can, and buy from the computer website - HP, Dell, whoever - build your own. Don't buy it off the shelf from Walmart or Circuit City.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

We are looking at the Dell 660. Seems like they are the only ones that have new comp's with 7


----------



## sixxgunner (Aug 16, 2015)

I use the Asus line of laptops. Lots of features: true instant on, RAM, HD size, touch -screen, HDMI, etc that other vendors are charging allot more for. I use the X200CA in my truck (Ram 1500 crew cab with factory invertor) to upload jobs as she drives us to the next job. Love its size and durability. I have no issues with Windows 8.1 now upgraded to Windows 10. Have not lost any functionality or ease of use with these operating systems. This way when we pull in the driveway at the end of the day, we are DONE.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Just echoing the hatred for widows 8. It's seems to be set up more for social media instead of work.


----------

